# Some of my digging photos



## waiting for codd (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi everybody 
here’s a some photos of digs we’ve had over the past 3 months. Bit of fun but not much quality


----------



## waiting for codd (Oct 20, 2021)

Best dig we’ve ever had. Top photos are from one tip these are from a different one


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 20, 2021)

What state?

Sent from my E7110 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2021)

Some nice finds there!  It's funny, the good bottles you find down there look a lot different than ours but your commons are almost exactly the same.  I think your commons are a lot more similar to ours than the US commons are.  Never seen a dark green Holbrook like that though, ours are all aqua.  Do you get many in that colour?


----------



## waiting for codd (Oct 20, 2021)

Queensland.
no most here are clear but I’ve seen some green, light green and amber before. Much nicer that the clear/aqua ones. There were two holbrooks in the hole the broken one was clear and the whole one was green! So I got lucky it’s usually the other way around


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2021)

Do you Dig many U.S.A. Bottles there? LEON.


----------



## waiting for codd (Oct 20, 2021)

Not many. Apart from cal figs and some bitters they are few and far between


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2021)

waiting for codd said:


> Not many. Apart from cal figs and some bitters they are few and far between


Interesting to hear you find US bitters down there, are any brands particularly common?  Even here, just a couple hours' drive from the US, we don't get many US bitters bottles (although we get all sorts of other bottles of theirs).


----------



## Len (Oct 21, 2021)

Vaseline spoken everywhere...


----------



## waiting for codd (Oct 21, 2021)

Oh yea cheseborough vaseline too. 
Many of our bitters pretend to be American piggybacking of the success of yours. I have one Calle the “Philadelphia hop bitters” and it comes from queensland. We get the typical common ones though.


----------



## Huntindog (Oct 27, 2021)

We get a few from Down Under here in California


----------



## jc_john1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Digger heaven! Awesome finds.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 27, 2021)

Huntindog said:


> We get a few from Down Under here in California


The AUKLAND LION correct?  If so always a favorite.


----------



## Huntindog (Nov 2, 2021)

UncleBruce
Yes it's a Auckland Lion.
Found it in Sacramento years ago.
Interesting find for California


----------

